# Why are guys so crazy about big booty?



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

I just do not get it:um:um:um:um

I have a big and round ***, with a tiny waist.

I actually used to liked the attention I got from guys but now, is getting out of hands.

I get all sort of nasty compliments like

"Like damn I seriously wish I could do you"

"Is your *** for real?"

"Christ you got ***" "Is it hard or soft?"

One stupid dude give me a nice compliment and mess it up. He said,

"I wish I was your bf" I actually liked his compliment. And then after a long paused, he messed it up by saying, "I could do so many things with that booty slap it, smack it, lick it, you name it".

I do tell them that it disrespectful to talk to a girl like that. But most of them responsed saying

"sorry didn't mean to be but your booty distracted me":no:no:no:no

I freaking hate compliments like these. I get even load, I don't want to write so much, some people may mistake my anger for vanity.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:um

That's really rude. 
Tell us guys, why? :b

I'm just going to refer you to Sir Mixalot's explanation:


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

_I prefer a small, tight *** to be honest. _


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> :um
> 
> That's really rude.
> Tell us guys, why? :b
> ...


You ain't helping


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Pics of it first.

Then we'll decide.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Wow those comments are serious nasty...! But funny in a way too :b

I have a big booty too but where I live I think it's not so popular. Smaller ones are preferred.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, sowwie. I'm such a perv.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Wear looser clothing if it bothers you that much.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

stylicho said:


> Wear looser clothing if it bothers you that much.


:haha :haha:haha:haha


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Donatello said:


> Pics of it first.
> 
> Then we'll decide.


hahahhaha yeah right


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Pics or you're lying.

I'm a huge booty guy, yet I have no answer to your question. It's just the way we are?


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ugh, these are not compliments. Well, for me at least. It pisses me off when guys think they can say stuff like that. I mean, 4real? Keep your fantasies to yourself.


----------



## shazala (Apr 5, 2011)

It's our cavemen instincts.
Big *** means good birth giving capabilities for our children.

Can't blame us for that.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

shazala said:


> It's our cavemen instincts.
> Big *** means good birth giving capabilities for our children.
> 
> Can't blame us for that.


Babies don't come out of butts, bro.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lmao ^^^ :rofl


----------



## shazala (Apr 5, 2011)

ViLLiO said:


> Babies don't come out of butts, bro.


no really.
.
.
.
big butt = wide hips


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

ViLLiO said:


> Babies don't come out of butts, bro.


DEAD

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

ViLLiO said:


> *Pics or you're lying.*
> 
> I'm a huge booty guy, yet I have no answer to your question. It's just the way we are?


LOL dude, you don't have to believe me.

Why would I laugh for? I stand to gain nothing.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

krista91 said:


> Ugh, these are not compliments. Well, for me at least. It pisses me off when guys think they can say stuff like that. I mean, 4real? Keep your fantasies to yourself.


Seriously, is a huge disrespect to a woman's body.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea I wonder how they would feel if people went around commenting on and staring at their butts.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

...No pics?


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Everyone read the first post and imagine it being spoken by an overly-camp guy.

Oh ho ho ho :lol


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Yea I wonder how they would feel if people went around commenting on and staring at their butts.


I'm sure I'd get use to it.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Donatello said:


> Everyone read the first post and imagine it being spoken by an overly-camp guy.
> 
> Oh ho ho ho :lol


LOL

I will find a way to cover my face and show you guys for a second.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

pics pics PICS!!

I'm sorry dont know what came over me. Thats not us saying the rude things....... We live for 2


----------



## zodiac55 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeh.. @ OP... that's gotta get old after a while, sorry for ya. There are definitely better ways for us guys to say that kinda stuff. Girls know they have curves if they do.. so if I ever comment on it randomly like that, I just mention something nice and not like "daaayum... what Im gonna do to thoooose" haha. Maybe more of us should catch on... ;]


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

G girl said:


> I just do not get it
> 
> I have a big and round ***, with a tiny waist.
> 
> ...


1. put on sexy pants, that really accentuates the curvature of your behind

2. go to the streets, and find a large group of horny males

3. walk in front of them several times, until they send derogatory sexually-charged explicit comments your way

4. record it

5. sue the city/state/the planet for millions for sexual harassment

6. ????

7. profit


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

This thread is hilarious......


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> This thread is hilarious......


I came in here to post the very same :hahaSorry G Girl. Awww.

Unfortunately I can't relate at all, I am one of the rare black females with a somewhat flat booty. Tis a sad state of affairs.:lol


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

i just want luv said:


> pics pics PICS!!
> 
> I'm sorry dont know what came over me. Thats not us saying the rude things....... We live for 2


google flower tucci


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

shazala said:


> It's our cavemen instincts.
> Big *** means good birth giving capabilities for our children.
> 
> *Can't blame us for that.*


Of course, so sexually degrading comments are something you can't help.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Donatello said:


> Everyone read the first post and imagine it being spoken by an overly-camp guy.
> 
> Oh ho ho ho :lol


Yep.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I kind of hate the 'evolution made us like that' excuse.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, well...


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

I've had similar problems to this before. It's sexual harassment. I don't give a **** what some strange guy thinks about my body, and I don't really care to hear it. I'm not a piece of meat. It's objectifying and disrespectful.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

you must hang around some rude men. My boyfriend lives in kind of the "ghetto" because he's flipping a house, and he's just living there for now. And all the guys around there are rude as ****. They say stuff like that to women all the time. I steer clear of people in general down there because I don't want to get raped haha!


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

MFW No pics.

But in all seriousness, I prefer smaller ones.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

and to answer your question, because big butts are the sh*t. No pun intended.


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Rocklee96 said:


> MFW No pics.


To be fair, she hasn't replied since telling me she was going to take some.

Hopefully she's still there infront of the mirror trying to fit the thing into the camera's width. :lol


----------



## bball4life (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh hot damn! You girls don't know how attracted I am whenever I see a girl with big booty. Hey don't be shy about it! Use what God gave you.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Rocklee96 said:


> MFW No pics.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I prefer smaller ones.


At 14 you shouldn't know what sex is yet.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Eliza said:


> I came in here to post the very same :hahaSorry G Girl. Awww.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't relate at all, I am one of the rare black females with a somewhat flat booty. Tis a sad state of affairs.:lol


hmmm ok rare indeed


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

_Wobble wobble_


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

you really want to know why?


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Girls butts are nice, but then I remind myself that poo comes from there...


----------



## Whatevs (Jan 30, 2011)

Learn how to take a compliment.

You'll wish men looked at you the same way 20 or so years from now.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 4, 2010)

Man if someone ever said things like that to my girlfriend I would not let it slide...


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/gibxk

This link basically explains the reasoning. Also, G girl has met some seriously classless guys. Most of us are smarter than that.


----------



## bball4life (Mar 19, 2011)

Whatevs said:


> Learn how to take a compliment.
> 
> You'll wish men looked at you the same way 20 or so years from now.


+1 amen


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Love a woman with some curves, dat *** <3.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> google flower tucci


right, but google alexis texas..... Viewer Discretion Advised


----------



## Whatevs (Jan 30, 2011)

Kelly Divine bro


----------



## shazala (Apr 5, 2011)

AudreyHepburn said:


> Of course, so sexually degrading comments are something you can't help.


I was only referring to the question in the thread title.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Pebbelz Da Model



Daylight said:


> Girls butts are nice, but then I remind myself that poo comes from there...


:lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Why do I like it? Well, 'cause if you got a tiny waste and big booty that is like the perfect body for a girl to a guy...

honestly, why do you think? everyone grow up a little here. we aren't in preschool. 

why is it that guys and girls like each other again? is it because they want to listen to love songs with each other all day or talk about american idol? not really. duuuh....

but seriously, i'm not the type to say something blatant like that. i'd probably be thinking it but wouldn't be saying nothing...

also, girls think the same things about guys (i guess?)...who cares? just don't be rude about it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am not interested in 'big booty. I like gals who are smaller and gals who are bigger, but those with massive asses and such is a little off-putting. I guess when it comes to sexual attraction for me it's more about whatever comes natural for the gal. So many different body types are attractive though.

I've been with gals who were model skinny and gals who had a bit more on 'em too. And I loved each just as much, though admittedly the smaller the gal is overall the more manly you feel with them underneath and their legs around you, which always gives off a pleasant vibe.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I only like a big *** if they got the boobs to match.

Otherwise it just looks out of proportion.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> and to answer your question, because big butts are the sh*t. No pun intended.


:haha


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I steer clear of people in general down there because *I don't want to get raped haha!*


Am I the only one that finds it incredibly disturbing that "I don't want to get raped" is followed immediately by "haha!"?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

AudreyHepburn said:


> Am I the only one that finds it incredibly disturbing that "I don't want to get raped" is followed immediately by "haha!"?


Laughter is a way to express fear! Muahaha


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Laughter is a way to express fear! Muahaha


Especially if you're about to be raped by a clown. :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Whatevs said:


> Learn how to take a compliment.
> 
> You'll wish men looked at you the same way 20 or so years from now.





sophieness07 said:


> the way you describe yourself makes me wonder if you kinda like it though. kinda like an invitation for more guys to start up in here..."I have a big and round *** with a tiny waist". I know this sounds sexist, but when women really dress for attention- not saying that you do- sometimes I wonder if they are looking for that kind of ego reinforcement.


I was waiting for comments like these when I saw the thread... It took a whole two pages for them to appear! Good job, SAS.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

AudreyHepburn said:


> Am I the only one that finds it incredibly disturbing that "I don't want to get raped" is followed immediately by "haha!"?


Come on, you don't have a good laugh when you get harassed/followed and/or generally fear getting sexually assaulted on the way home? That ****'s hilarious and look on the bright side, at least it means they find you attractive.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread just went Double Platinum.*


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

stylicho said:


> At 14 you shouldn't know what sex is yet.


why do you think so... ?

When I was in first grade, I had a friend, same age as me, 7, who thought me how to... *ap
and knew more about sex than I could imaging at that age
later on, at age 8 or 9 he bragged that he has regular sex with another 9 year old girl... although I haven't seen it with my own eyes...

And this all happened in soviet union, where sex was officially non-existent... and sex education in schools was nonsense
which proves that communism leads to all sorts of perversions


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

i just want luv said:


> right, but google alexis texas..... Viewer Discretion Advised


that's not big enough for my tastes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Donatello said:


> Especially if you're about to be raped by a clown. :lol


Haha they say the clowns face hides many emotions :teeth


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

because you obviously have a nice *** and men want to **** you.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

It's disrespectful those boys saying that to you. They need self control.

And men if you say this thing to a woman about her body then you need to grow up and give some freaking respect.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

mimcofied said:


> It's disrespectful those boys saying that to you. They need self control.
> 
> And men if you say this thing to a woman about her body then you need to grow up and give some freaking respect.


Well anyone with half a brain would never say it, you could get charged with sexual harrassment, it's best to keep such things to yourself.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

I got a big booty & small waist too and I've heard it all myself. I've dealt with this from all types of guys too ever since I was 13. Some guys are just really fresh. Some are also very disrespectful to women.

It use to make me feel really bad because I felt like an object but not anymore. I work what I got. As long as no one puts their hands on me, I'm fine. I know how to handle myself a lot better now than I did when I was in my teens. 

But my advice to you, if its bothering you...try not to let it get to you.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yurizan Beltran has a great behind. I've been obsessing over her all day.

I can empathise with these guys. Sometimes you are just caught off guard when you see something super beautiful. Still I don't think I'd carry on like them... I'd probably just get caught staring. I can certainly empathise with you too.

For the record, I generally like smaller, firmer bottoms.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

suddenstorm said:


> I got a big booty & small waist too and I've heard it all myself. I've dealt with this from all types of guys too ever since I was 13. Some guys are just really fresh. Some are also very disrespectful to women.
> 
> It use to make me feel really bad because I felt like an object but not anymore. I work what I got. As long as no one puts their hands on me, I'm fine. I know how to handle myself a lot better now than I did when I was in my teens.
> 
> But my advice to you, if its bothering you...try not to let it get to you.


 THANK YOU.

This help a lot.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

So you actually complain that boys like u and make nasty remarks about your behind ?

How about being grateful for being born like that in the first place, then after accepting that, you can be angry too.

Maybe I was a little rough. The main idea is that there is also a positive part in this that u are overlooking. Compliments u receive may be polite or perverted, although most are like u noticed they are.

Most women would die to have that physical feature, even if they are conscious that will attract perverts as well.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

I seriously want to see what you look like now. this thread made me kinda horny


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

No they aren't. I hate that "booty" kind of jiggly bubble butt.

What comes to my mind when someone says "booty" (NSFW, kinda)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Because a woman can easily become a man.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Big booty is the equivalent of big penises/genitalia for women. Some guys and girls find it a turn-on, I think?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> that's not big enough for my tastes


I thought you said that's not big enough for my testes lol.


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know what it is about big butts. I'm just a really huge fan of them.

Not that I'm going to go around saying things like that. Holy crap.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

There's certainly nothing abnormal about what these guys are thinking when they see you...expressing these thoughts to your face, well, that's something else.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

This thread kinda just became a sausage fest of guys sharing porn star's names and I'm a little disgusted.

Anyway this thread does seem a little attention-*****y. Not that you are one but you obviously know why they like it.. and you know they're just being jerks. And then you had to have known that this thread was going to end up like this.. unless you're new to the internet.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Well a lot of dudes are disrespectful toward women on here and I don't like that. Look, i love porn and big butts.... but a forum about Social Anexity where people don't need to hear the stuff they hear in real life on the internet is not the place to say such things. Sorry to be a party pooper but facts are facts. This thread is disrespectful to the OP.


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Well a lot of dudes are disrespectful toward women on here and I don't like that. Look, i love porn and big butts.... but a forum about Social Anexity where people don't need to hear the stuff they hear in real life on the internet is not the place to say such things. Sorry to be a party pooper but facts are facts. This thread is disrespectful to the OP.


No kidding. You'd think the general attitude amongst people here would be a little different. I guess not.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think the buttocks represents to the primal male mind a mate to be the perfect mother.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

This is why I'm glad I have a small one. I don't have to worry about it attracting unwanted attention, especially of that kind. I used to want it bigger but nowadays I like the way it is.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not a lover of big booties, sorry. It's just not attractive to me.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank goodness they do. I'd be out of business if that weren't true.  T&A are my bread and butter!

(This is really quite comical when you consider how long it's been since anybody showed me any attention at all.... haha)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Women's derrieres simultaneously enforce good birthing hips and replicate the cleavage of the nurturing breasts. Or am I completely wrong?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually, this isn't commonly known, but I know why men like big butts so much. 

You see, back in the caveman days, men had to provide for and protect the females so they could bare their children. Men would intentionally seek out women with big butts so the man could concentrate solely on protecting her from the front while her big butt deflected attacks from behind, therefore leading to a higher survival rate for the both of them. 

It's true. a British person told me once, and you know, someone with a British accent HAS to be credible.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Actually, this isn't commonly known, but I know why men like big butts so much.
> 
> You see, back in the caveman days, men had to provide for and protect the females so they could bare their children. Men would intentionally seek out women with big butts so the man could concentrate solely on protecting her from the front while her big butt deflected attacks from behind, therefore leading to a higher survival rate for the both of them.
> 
> It's true. a British person told me once, and you know, someone with a British accent HAS to be credible.


This sounds legit


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

G girl said:


> I just do not get it:um:um:um:um
> 
> I have a big and round ***, with a tiny waist.
> 
> ...


LOL I had some good chuckles reading the post at least. I don't know, we just see a fine bum and we think it's the best thing since sliced bread. Can't explain it, you'd have to be a guy to understand!


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I once got, "dammmmnn gurl, yo booty lookin fine" from a random black man passing me on the street. I thought it was flattering


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Fabulous necro.

I too have gotten a "Mmmhhmmm girl what's yo name" after walking in front of a random black dude. It's rather flattering. More so than a hispanic dude, and way more than a white dude.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Actually, this isn't commonly known, but I know why men like big butts so much.
> 
> You see, back in the caveman days, men had to provide for and protect the females so they could bare their children. Men would intentionally seek out women with big butts so the man could concentrate solely on protecting her from the front while her big butt deflected attacks from behind, therefore leading to a higher survival rate for the both of them.
> 
> It's true. a British person told me once, and you know, someone with a British accent HAS to be credible.


:um

*dies laughing*

:teeth


----------



## Thespiansinger (Nov 3, 2012)

i completely get u, like i have a big butt too i used to hate it but now i love my body completely and wouldn't change anything about my curves. as far as guys i dont really have a problem with them looking( not staring) because i know their just wired like that. but my problem comes when they say something stupid and perverted or try to touch me. If a guy appreciates my body i love it but if he disrespects me in any kind of way then thats a problem


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Anytime i hear booty i have to laugh


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Guys don't seem as interested in big buttz in Sweden as in USA. There aren't as many fat people here, though.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a big "booty" and a slim waist too. And yes, I get the attention from it too, both good and bad. I'm pretty laid back when it comes to staring or perverted comments, I can just laugh them off. The thing that gets me though is the guys who feel they have the right to slap me there or feel me up without me giving any sort of consent. That really makes me angry.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Not everyone likes big bootys


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

depends if fat or firm..


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess it's one thing to admire someone's booty, but I don't know why some people think it's appropriate to make lewd comments about it.

I've had people shout out "nice bum" at me before (I guess I'm ok with something as simple as that, it's probably the only part of myself I don't mind :lol), but nothing like some of the things people have related in this thread! And having it be felt up by a total stranger? Wow.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Actually, this isn't commonly known, but I know why men like big butts so much.
> 
> You see, back in the caveman days, men had to provide for and protect the females so they could bare their children. Men would intentionally seek out women with big butts so the man could concentrate solely on protecting her from the front while her big butt deflected attacks from behind, therefore leading to a higher survival rate for the both of them.
> 
> It's true. a British person told me once, and you know, someone with a British accent HAS to be credible.


Makes a whole lotta sense. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> I have a big "booty" and a slim waist too. And yes, I get the attention from it too, both good and bad. I'm pretty laid back when it comes to staring or perverted comments, I can just laugh them off. *The thing that gets me though is the guys who feel they have the right to slap me there or feel me up without me giving any sort of consent.* That really makes me angry.


How often do strangers sexually assault you?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Men are pigs, but in the end are you complaining for getting too much attention ? To tell you the truth, every man is thinking that stuff, but some say it, some don't and mask it by saying : I wish I was your bf. And men that lie best gets the prize. Harsh world.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've got "baby got back" by sir mix a lot playing in my head as I read this thread


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Men are pigs, but in the end are you complaining for getting too much attention ? To tell you the truth, every man is thinking that stuff, but some say it, some don't and mask it by saying : I wish I was your bf. And men that lie best gets the prize. Harsh world.


Saying men are pigs for wanting something like sex with women is stupid. Might as well call women ****s for wanting sex too--oh yeah, nevermind, morons do that already..

For the OP and for the women with this "problem", since when was it such an issue men desired you? If I was a woman I'm pretty sure I'd want a nice "booty" too. Maybe I should start calling women pigs for wanting a man who is ripped and toned or over 6 feet tall? "oh, women are such pigs! All they ever want me for is my height and my sexy body! woe is me!!"

I get the whole toching without permission and being a verbal jerk about it though. that's not right

i'm probably speaking out of context, but just sayin.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> How often do strangers sexually assault you?


You'd be surprised at how often men do **** like that at clubs, even to girls with _petite_ asses like myself. I don't let them get away with it, though.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Saying men are pigs for wanting something like sex with women is stupid. Might as well call women ****s for wanting sex too--oh yeah, nevermind, morons do that already..


Did you just suggested I said stupid things and I am a moron ?

If you did, you didn't understood s*it from my post.

I said men are pigs when they say to women stuff like: I would like to do you. There are nicer and more civilized ways to say it.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Did you just suggested I said stupid things and I am a moron ?
> 
> If you did, you didn't understood s*it from my post.
> 
> I said men are pigs when they say to women stuff like: I would like to do you. There are nicer and more civilized ways to say it.


True. My mistake. Naturally though, like you said, men are thinking it even if they don't act on it.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> How often do strangers sexually assault you?


It has happened a couple of times, usually when they are drunk. I hate being grabbed by strangers.



probably offline said:


> You'd be surprised at how often men do **** like that at clubs, even to girls with _petite_ asses like myself. I don't let them get away with it, though.


It's true, it's really annoying. I tend to stand up for myself now but when I was younger I was too shy.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a rather prominent booty. Is this a turn-off for womenz?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I have a rather prominent booty. Is this a turn-off for womenz?


pics plz


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Babies don't come out of butts, bro.


Big *** = Big Pelvis

That's better for childbirth.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I love *** I dont know why. Something about a chick with the right curves and a nice *** - theres no rationale behind human attraction. An alien from outer space would look at a thick, fine, juicy *** having woman and think she was either repulsive or aesthetically pleasing in a sexually neutral way. Makes no sense really - *** is the bodys trash can. But gotdamn when that azz be switchin and lookin right - wtf are we supposed to do?


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Big butts are just good


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's useful in everyday situations.

Observe:


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

arnie said:


> It's useful in everyday situations.
> 
> Observe:


Dayyuyuum


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

arnie said:


> It's useful in everyday situations.
> 
> Observe:


I am so trying this next time I am on the underground, that way my hands are free to browse the internet on my phone and flick through my ipod songs.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I like normal tight booty :stu


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

As an Asian girl, I feel really embarrassed with mine >"< I hate it when guys just stare at it and say not - good words. I don't know why many girls want to make theirs bigger and bigger, I just want to have flat ones, to be honest 
Or maybe we often wish for what we don't have :-< anw, small ones looks better  at least it's easier to wear Asian style clothes


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Because booty is more important than drinking water. I like booty. Fellow booty warriors know what I am talking about.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I happen to like my bubble butt and it doesn't hurt to get a compliment every now and then... Though it does get in the way of buying jeans that don't gap in the back.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Because of this.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

embrace your big booty  guys can be pigs so put them in their place!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Something politicians can agree on.


----------



## minnimocha (Nov 16, 2012)

G girl said:


> I freaking hate *compliments *like these. I get even load, I don't want to write so much, some people may mistake my anger for vanity.


I would say they have been taken more as insults than compliments. I guess they are just inappropriate. I dunno if this helps but count your blessings. All shapes should be celebrated.

Why do guys like big 'booties'? Allegedly, they are meant to symbolize fertility in women not to mention their constant sexualization in media. But let us not forget men worry about their bums too! Yes, male 'booties' are just as important for the act of, um, thrusting!


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Ah, you are so very lucky. I wish I had a bigger butt. Probably one of the reasons why I don't attract men. I'm more Adriana Lima shaped than Kim Kardashian.. :C
Be happy you have something!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I know dat feel..


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Guys don't seem as interested in big buttz in Sweden as in USA. There aren't as many fat people here, though.


:haha


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

arnie said:


> Something politicians can agree on.


Oh my god the matrix is real!

Look, it's Morpheus on the far left.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol canuc, your comment above on that pic, so funny


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont know. I think big butts are nasty. I think it's mainly 'da brothas' that like fat butts though.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I really have no idea why but I don't have a big booty at all and I get guys still staring at my butt when I don't even have one. It's weird.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't understand it myself just don't see the appeal one way or the other.


----------



## R3served (Sep 8, 2012)

nubly said:


> I dont know. I think big butts are nasty. I think it's mainly 'da brothas' that like fat butts though.


Lmao.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

arnie said:


> Something politicians can agree on.


Obama : Dat ***


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Fun fact: The reason boobs are so big on humans compared to other animals is because we walk upright, which means we see chests a lot more than animals that walk on all fours do. What do animals look for instead? A big ***. 

Big boobs are basically suppose to take the place of a big *** in humans. So its only natural that guys are attracted to a cute butt.


----------

